# Air Mattress Repair?



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

The OB performed great on our first 'big' trip to Disney World last week. The only issue was the air mattress in the back (we have a '09 300BH.) It did, in short, what air mattresses do: it leaked. It started out OK, but by the 5th day of the trip, the kids did it in. What annoyed me about this was that while I love the comfort of the airbed in the fold-out couch as opposed ot a typical thin fold-out mattress, I was concerned about the durability and asked my sales guy and the rep from Keystone about it. They both assured me that the Aerobed that was in there was "heavy duty" and meant to stand up to use.

I found a small hole last night and patched it, but this morning it had still lost more air. Any advice on troubleshooting these thing? And has anyone had this same issue?


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

ZHB said:


> The OB performed great on our first 'big' trip to Disney World last week. The only issue was the air mattress in the back (we have a '09 300BH.) It did, in short, what air mattresses do: it leaked. It started out OK, but by the 5th day of the trip, the kids did it in. What annoyed me about this was that while I love the comfort of the airbed in the fold-out couch as opposed ot a typical thin fold-out mattress, I was concerned about the durability and asked my sales guy and the rep from Keystone about it. They both assured me that the Aerobed that was in there was "heavy duty" and meant to stand up to use.
> 
> I found a small hole last night and patched it, but this morning it had still lost more air. Any advice on troubleshooting these thing? And has anyone had this same issue?


We also have an '09 300BHS........and the kids love the air mattress. Now you have me nervous! Did it even come with a patch kit, I don't remember? I'll be curious to see what others have to say. Good luck!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have had good luck with Tear-Aid. They make a kit for patching most fabrics and plastics. Their products are sold by type. Type A is for non-vinyl and Type B is for vinyl products. http://www.tear-aid.com/ I have used both kits and keep one of each in the OB. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> I have had good luck with Tear-Aid. They make a kit for patching most fabrics and plastics. Their products are sold by type. Type A is for non-vinyl and Type B is for vinyl products. http://www.tear-aid.com/ I have used both kits and keep one of each in the OB. James


Thanks for the link...I'm getting one of the vinyl kits from Amazon.

BTW...what is sold today that holds air that isn't vinyl?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have had good luck with Tear-Aid. They make a kit for patching most fabrics and plastics. Their products are sold by type. Type A is for non-vinyl and Type B is for vinyl products. http://www.tear-aid.com/ I have used both kits and keep one of each in the OB. James


Thanks for the link...I'm getting one of the vinyl kits from Amazon.

BTW...what is sold today that holds air that isn't vinyl? 
[/quote]
The type A kit is for patching the awning material, fiberglass, polyethelene, nylon, canvas, neoprene, gor-tex, dacron, rubber. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> I have had good luck with Tear-Aid. They make a kit for patching most fabrics and plastics. Their products are sold by type. Type A is for non-vinyl and Type B is for vinyl products. http://www.tear-aid.com/ I have used both kits and keep one of each in the OB. James


Thanks for the link...I'm getting one of the vinyl kits from Amazon.

BTW...what is sold today that holds air that isn't vinyl? 
[/quote]
The type A kit is for patching the awning material, fiberglass, polyethelene, nylon, canvas, neoprene, gor-tex, dacron, rubber. James
[/quote]

Ah...thanks!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Use a soap and water solution to find the leaks and patch it. Hopefully it's no biggie. I've been patching a home air mattress for 10 Years and it's still holding.


----------

